# Corn to Hay



## snake50cal (Oct 13, 2014)

I have a field that was planted in corn this spring and I would like to go to a 40% alfalfa grass mix in the spring.

Unfortunately, the field was sprayed with Bicep II Magnum this spring. Not sure of the lbs/A sprayed. (Bicep label says not to rotate to grass or legumes the following year or injury may occur.)

Does anyone have any success planting Alfalfa/Grass in the spring after Atrazine was sprayed on corn the previous year?

Thanks,

Snake


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

You might be better off going with beans next, then drilling alfalfa/grass in the stubble in the fall is they come off early enough. Bean ground makes for much better seed bed for a follow-up hay crop in my experience.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

aawhite said:


> You might be better off going with beans next, then drilling alfalfa/grass in the stubble in the fall is they come off early enough. Bean ground makes for much better seed bed for a follow-up hay crop in my experience.


I agree!

Ralph


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

On our farm if the atrazine part of the of the tank mix was 1.25 # of atrazine per acre or less. And the actual application of that product was done prior to June 1st last year We. would plant I hay crop this spring. Here soybeans can not be harvested early enough to seed alfalfa o/g


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

endrow said:


> Here soybeans can not be harvested early enough to seed alfalfa o/g


I face the same problem. And I have had little success with spring plantings. So I use wheat as my last rotation crop in the cycle. I get the wheat off July 1st time frame, then have plenty of time for field repair, work up, etc., to do a fall planting between Aug. 15th and Sept. 1st, with time for a replant if I get a toad strangle shortly after planting.

Corn-->Beans-->Wheat-->Hay (alfalfa or grass.)

Ralph


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

If you have cattle to feed, or an outlet, look at forage beans. We used to cut them for silage on the dairy, and occasionally bales as dry hay. Hay beans grow tall, yields are good, and great protein/feed value. Should be able to take them off early enough to go back into hay.


----------

